# After grooming ear help



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

yes, sometimes plucking ears, expecially if they don't get it done often can cause the ear to feel funny, not even necessarily irritated, but it feels different to have air getting to the ear more. you could cut the toe part of a sock off and fit it over his head to hold his ears down. The big think with that is that you don't want them shaking their head too much or they could burst blood vessels in their ears with can cause hematomas and such. Putting the sock on prevents the ears from whacking into the head
I don't pluck my poodles' ears, nor do I pluck client ears unless they ask me too. If they have a lot of hair I just clip it out carefully as much as I can


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

It is odd as he has always gone to same groomer and he goes religiously every three weeks and she always plucks and normally no issues. Poor guy hate seeing him uncomfortable.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I would watch for hte start of an ear infection if that is the case. The vet may not have been able to see it through the hair and it could be deep in the ear. Put a sock on for tonight and if he's still shaking his head in the morning when you take the sock off I would think it's more like an infection irritated by the plucking of the hair.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If she plucks a lot of hair in one session, it might cause problems. I've read that plucking too much can cause ear infections. Maybe that's what happened.

I pluck, but only a little bit at a time and never had problems.

Maybe expert pluckers can chime in ?


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I wonder if there might be water in the ear. 
With my previous standard, I had issues frequently - always after grooming it seemed. 
What solved the problem was the ear drying solution the vet provided. 

I went through the various different instructions to the groomer. Pluck clean, don't pluck at all, be very careful not to get water in her ears...

We settled on "Be very careful not to get water in her ears. I'll do the plucking myself as needed at home...a little at a time."

But the product helped immensely. Cleans and has a drying agent in it.

BAYER OtiRinse® for Antiseptic Otic Ear Cleansing/Drying

https://www.lovethatpet.com/dogs/grooming/cleaning-your-dogs-ears/


----------

